# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج JIGTool SAMS

## hassan riach

How use it?
- Connect phone "ON" via USB
- Select Port Modem "Samsung CDMA modem"
- Select Speed
- Press Button and wait reply 
This tool supports the following platforms
ANDROID  - BADA - QUALCOMM - BROADCOM 3G   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله  خيرا اخي الكريم

----------

